# How To: Fix GTAIV PC "Seculauncher failed to start application [2000]" Error.



## wiggy2k7

here ya go:

SecuLauncher: failed to start application [2000] error at GTAIV in steam app.

please download a new LaunchGTAIV.exe from the following link:
http://www.securom.com/support/custom...
Or:
http://rapidshare.com/files/178473708...

Rename your original LaunchGTAIV.exe to LaunchGTAIV.exe.old and extract the
new LaunchGTAIV.exe into the same folder.
After this, please start GTA IV with the new
Launcher.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
here ya go:

SecuLauncher: failed to start application [2000] error at GTAIV in steam app.

please download a new LaunchGTAIV.exe from the following link:
http://www.securom.com/support/custom...
Or:
http://rapidshare.com/files/178473708...

Rename your original LaunchGTAIV.exe to LaunchGTAIV.exe.old and extract the
new LaunchGTAIV.exe into the same folder.
After this, please start GTA IV with the new
Launcher.







Preciate the attempt, but I already found that last night and it had no effect. All I think that guy ddi was right click > properties > change compatibility mode to windows XP. Ive tryed changing everything to XP compatibility in properties relating to GTAIV with no avail.


----------



## wiggy2k7

If your really stuck and cant find a solution i suppose you could use the Fedor crack or razor's crack, you own the game so it should be legal

A guys with the same problem fixed it by doing this:

Quote:

I had the same problem so i emailed securom, they sent a reply saying that the error means that the gta4 exec has been changed in some way. So i did a reinstall and same prob but noticed i had the shield symbol on the gta icon (run this program as administrator) dont know why that was ticked under compatability via properties. Unticked and finally worked.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
If your really stuck and cant find a solution i suppose you could use the Fedor crack or razor's crack, you own the game so it should be legal

Thats what I was thinking but I dont wanna risk that and steam ban me for HAxX or something and me lose my games, that would suck horribly.


----------



## itslogz

Screw it I used the bypass crack and it still said Error GTAIV.EXE could not launch, so I guess ill TRY a reinstall even though I know thats pointless.


----------



## pyrophonic

i am getting the exactly same problem

i used to be able to play it will i reinstalled windows on hard drive A (hard drive B had gta on which i did not delet just plugged it in once windwos had installed)

now i am getting thats GTA IV application configurcation is incorrect crap

i have tried reinstalling steam and the game about 4 times

any 1 help please sorry for the typo's please dont burn me!


----------



## pyrophonic

i found the solution!

#
upgrade your .net! to 3.5! i just installed it and it works now!

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netf...k/default.aspx

*updates that only solves that problem now im getting the securrom 2000 crap


----------



## SuperMagus

damn, this game was ported so poorly...it freakin amazes me. Anyway, i have my own problem: if you have a 64 bit CPU and a 64 Bit operating system isn't gta 4 suppose to run in 64 bit? It saids right on the box "Enhanced for: 64 bit and multi-core"

then what the hell is this?


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyrophonic* 
i found the solution!

#
upgrade your .net! to 3.5! i just installed it and it works now!

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netf...k/default.aspx

*updates that only solves that problem now im getting the securrom 2000 crap

Thats exactly what I did, social club wouldnt open before, i installed 3.5 .net and it loaded and i was like WORDDDDDDDD and then i got the seculauncher error, im in the exacccccccct same position as you

And btw, i just reinstallde it through steam (Didnt take to long, Dled a steady 1.5mbs) and still the same problem

Awesome... Ist gotta be a X64 issue though, it worked completely fine on my x86 xp install.


----------



## itslogz

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...d.php?t=762088

I went through that guide, and I seen the securom launcher error being caused by RIVATUNER... I WAS LIKE OH GOD IF THATS ALL THIS IS IM GONNA BE MAD AND HAPPY AT THE SAME TIME.. Uninstalled rivatuner, restarted, NO DIFF.

Ive went through that guide, made sure EVERYTHING was up to date, and now im just stumped...

Whats the DEALL


----------



## itslogz

FIXED. Read my How:to in the OP. Leaving thsi up to help people who are in the same position I was.


----------



## 20Driver07

What about install service pack 3?

It might work, it might not, only one way to find out


----------



## itslogz

Im on X64, theres only SP2 for that. I had SP2 though before I even installed GTAIV. I got it fixed though (Read the OP)


----------



## 20Driver07

you can try installing sp3 on 64.

When you ran it on 32, was it ever laggy?


----------



## itslogz

GTAIV is just laggy all together lol Bad FPS on most systems. I can barely run it smooth in most situations, in low rendering situations ( like airport on mutliplayer) i get really high smooth FPS though which is relieving LOL


----------



## 20Driver07

lol.

I was at a lan party a few weeks back. I had to give everyone sp3. None of them could work out why it wouldn't run. One of my friends ran it on sp2 until the bit where you had to drive. It then lagged to the first turn, and crashed. It was funny as.


----------



## justanotherhuman

dude your a champion









Step 6 + 13 got this working for me in 32bit windows 7 beta

runs like a bag of s%^t but it runs









Justanotherhuman


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justanotherhuman* 
dude your a champion









Step 6 + 13 got this working for me in 32bit windows 7 beta

runs like a bag of s%^t but it runs









Justanotherhuman

Awesome man im glad I could have atleast helped out one person if nothing else


----------



## quad4gta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
GTAIV Was working fine on my 32-Bit XP harddrive, but once I tryed 64-Bit, all hell broke loose. So if you're getting the error "Seculauncher: Failed to start application [2000], this may help you.

*Step 1:* Install GTAIV and get the error stated above.

*Step 2:* Navigate to Control panel > Add/Remove Programs.

*Step 3:* Locate Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable, more importantly, one's that say something with x64 on end. Apparently this game runs on 32-bit? Im not completely sure, but 32-bit installer comes in the downloaded package once GTAIV is installed.

*Step 4:* Uninstall any Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable items listed in Add/Remove programs.

*Step 5:* Navigate to the GTAIV main folder, and locate the installers folder. (In my case its Program files > Steam > Steamapps >Common > Grand theft auto iv > installers. People using a disk it would be to right click on your DVD/CD drive in My computer, click explore, and find the folder named "Redistributable"

*Step 6:* Find "vcredist_x86.exe"

*Step 7:* Run this installer, complete the installation.

*Step 8:* Check Add/Remove programs to see that the new 2005 C++ was installed.

*Step 9:* Attempt to load GTAIV once more, through Social club Play button. This is as far as I got before I got a new error, the above got rid of my seculaunch error though.
[...]
Hope this helps some people.

Hi guys,

this was the best tip in the web. I thought: 'There is so much crap on your pc. get rid of it.' After i deinstalled it i realized, that gta needs the MS C++ 2005 Destributed. But i didn't recognize, that i need it to run GTA4.









Thanks for the manual.

greetings from germany,
quad4gta


----------



## scottiewallace

i STILL get the 2000 error even aftyer doing this, i am runing vista 64... any ideas? am sooooo very frustrated with this.. ive been trying to get thyis to work for days, and downloaded ages ago... please.. anyones ideas????????


----------



## bountifulgoods

Thank you very much! Now, I've finally gotten gta iv back up and running. What a ridiculous situation, though, having to go through all this trouble to get a piece of software to work properly. and I thought that finally reverting to _buying_ games would end this sort of ghetto hacking nonsense.
anyways, just wanted to say that as per your advice, it appears as if turning _off_ the "compatibility mode" on launchgtaiv.exe seemed to help and installing the patch for which you provided the link seems to help. As for uninstalling "microsoft visual c++ 2005 Redistributable"'s.. I can't say for sure one way or the other. I went ahead and uninstalled all of mine (about 6 in total, which included the 2005 and 2008 versions as well as a series of updates/patches for both). I now have the 2008 x86 version and the 2008 x64 version, both of which came from microsoft's website.
Also, i've found that I _can't_ launch the game from "social club" without it crashing. The only way I can launch mine is simply through the icon that will get displayed on your desktop/start menu when you install the game originally titled: "grand theft auto iv". I'm sure the aforementioned LaunchGTAIV.exe file will also do the trick. And when it does launch I stay the hell away from the WIndows live update that pops up every time.. I might experiment with this later, but for the meantime, since everything seems to working, I'm just going to tip toe around this configuration as lightly as possible.
Again, I just can't believe how finicky this who thing has been. Especially since, I had the game working just fine for about 6 hours after the initial install without any ghetto rigging, except for running the installer in the compatibility mode. And then, just like that, it stopped working on me. UGH!

Also, I should definitely mention, that I'm using windows 7 Home premium x64.

Good luck all.


----------



## Irthizanovich

I am updated to the latest patch and when I try to run this game now, I am getting that 2000 error again :'( (win8 x64)


----------



## rstariyal

i was also facing the same problem.
problem is solved now( 100% working)

1. go to c:\windows\system32
2. make sure you have xlive.dll (if not download it)
3. rename it to xlivestart.dll
4. now run game
it may show " xlive.dll" not found
5. Now install xlive (you should have in GTA IV redist or Redistributables, if not download it)
6. Make sure c:\windows\system32 contain both xlivestart.dll and xlive.dll

RUN game and enjoy


----------



## ssalman

I am still getting the same error.
SecuLaunch error.
plz chk the ss


----------

